# Audio Ollie TASTE - New Multi Pack Has Landed!



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/20-1230-tasteemail-jpg.42281/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/41/41068-416cea0256dd0c3abb8a099c79691993.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="20-1230-TasteEmail.jpg"
title="20-1230-TasteEmail.jpg"
width="300" height="413" />
</a>)






This is the definitive starter pack for Audio Ollie TASTE. Featuring majestic arps, inspiring cue starters, delicate keys, emotive pads, aggressive synths, and punchy percussion. If you liked the multis from the original, you’re going to love this.

https://www.audioollie.com/taste-multi-pack (TASTE Multi Pack 001)

*TASTE* is a curated collection of virtual instruments carefully selected from our catalogue, designed to be layered, processed, and effected to create entirely new and inspiring sounds in the form of "multis." Including instruments from our renowned *LA Modern Percussion, Nashville Scoring Strings, Scoring Synths, RCD Uke*, and a large collection of never released content from our upcoming *RCD Guitars *modules, Taste serves both as an introduction to Audio Ollie’s premium product line, and as an expansion of content to our seasoned customers. As a special bonus, we’ve also included a preview version of the Postcard Piano from our good friends at Teletone Audio. Whether you’re a bedroom producer or an A-list composer, a sound designer or a songwriter, there’s something in this collection for you. Feast on your new sonic palette, and taste the difference!

Existing Audio Ollie newsletter subscribers will be receiving an email with a code shortly! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi (CLICK HERE TO DISCOVER TASTE)

- Ollie


----------



## Owen Smith (Jan 2, 2021)

This will be great! I can't wait to get a taste for your virtual instruments! Thanks so much! 😊🙏


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

Sounds great, Ollie, so wasn't much of a decision to get this for only $3


----------



## alecmaire (Jan 2, 2021)

Tried putting in the code for the $3 discount but got 'This discount is no longer valid.' Has the deal already expired?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

alecmaire said:


> Tried putting in the code for the $3 discount but got 'This discount is no longer valid.' Has the deal already expired?


Try now


----------



## alecmaire (Jan 2, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Try now


Worked! Thanks so much. Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you, just got it. Sounds great


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 2, 2021)

What a wonderful idea, already downloading


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

Awesome guys! Can't wait to hear what you can do with it. Post your sound creations here 🎸🎹🎼🥁


----------



## chrisav (Jan 2, 2021)

Amazing! Can't wait to dig deep into this one 😁


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 2, 2021)

Happy New Year @Audio Ollie ! Thanks for that little offer 
It's downloading. I'm going to play with it today. I will share something here in a couple of hours. 
I've been mixing for days so, some fun doing composition is more than welcome!


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 2, 2021)

Well thats a nice little no brainer!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 2, 2021)

This deal is amazing! Signed up and ordered 🙌 Thanku


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 2, 2021)

No brainer at that price!


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 2, 2021)

Kontakt 5 right?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 2, 2021)

> "little offer"


This is unbelievable.....while looking/hearing the video and reading the comments that the multis in the videos are even included I look on my disc while still downloading and gigabyte after gigabyte entering there, my eyes getting bigger and bigger..........

This really looks more like kind of "best off" then a "taste"....so glad tomorrow is sunday and I dont have to work, think I will spent all day on this BIG gem.

Thanks so much for this


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 2, 2021)

What an awesome product


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

Paul Owen said:


> Kontakt 5 right?


5.8 Full and above


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice to see a bit of Scoring Synths with an Arp/Sequencer!

.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2021)

Trying to purchase this via the iPad, and it keeps dumping me back at the checkout page after getting authorization from PayPal. It’s happened twice now.


----------



## M0rdechai (Jan 2, 2021)

instabuy.
very much looking forward to RCD Guitars!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Trying to purchase this via the iPad, and it keeps dumping me back at the checkout page after getting authorization from PayPal. It’s happened twice now.


shoot me an email at [email protected] I'll make sure you can get a copy.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> shoot me an email at [email protected] I'll make sure you can get a copy.


Thanks! I got on my computer and was able to order it. Looking forward to checking it out when it’s done downloading!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 2, 2021)

Seems it needs a batch resave (at least here, missing samples) which is no problem with so many different libs put together. 

Think I just mention cause before you sit there waiting (like me now) AFTER you started auditioning the multis its a little  cause it takes some time of course with so many libs and samples. So better done at the beginning (of course I should have done that but was just to curious ).


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 2, 2021)

Ollie has great ears, I'm a big fan of his approach, this really is no brainer territory.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2021)

Addition of the season from personal perspective. So much fine and diverse content ! 

Many thanks to Audio Ollie


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 2, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/20-1230-tasteemail-jpg.42281/"
> target="_blank">
> <img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/41/41068-416cea0256dd0c3abb8a099c79691993.jpg"
> class="bbImage "
> ...



Beautiful, Thank you Ollie! That Postcard Piano...? Wow! So tasty!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 2, 2021)

M0rdechai said:


> instabuy.
> very much looking forward to RCD Guitars!


Ah. That one is not released yet... Those are the ones I felt the most inspired by in the presets from Taster. So I was looking forward to get my hand on it, but I can only find the Uke in the RCD series on their web site. Super nice that the guitars were included as a preview in the Taster. Definitely looking forward to it. I'm impressed how good all of the presets sounded out of the box. Really inspiring.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> Ah. That one is not released yet... Those are the ones I felt the most inspired by in the presets from Taster. So I was looking forward to get my hand on it, but I can only find the Uke in the RCD series on their web site. Super nice that the guitars were included as a preview in the Taster. Definitely looking forward to it. I'm impressed how good all of the presets sounded out of the box. Really inspiring.


Those are coming soon  Glad you're finding it as inspiring as I do.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 2, 2021)

$3....$3?! Ollie's clearly high as a kite.

Jokes aside. Thank you, so much amazing content here. <3


----------



## szczaw (Jan 2, 2021)

$3


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi (<b><span style="font-size: 22px">CLICK HERE TO DISCOVER TASTE</span></b>)


Your wish is my command!

Looks/sounds incredible from the video.

Thanks for such a generous New Years start


----------



## Garlu (Jan 2, 2021)

I am in!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 2, 2021)

$3 for 15gb of nice sounds...uh, yeah. Thanks!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

EDIT: Will just send an email to resolve payment issue. Cheers!


----------



## Owen Smith (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm traveling and won't be able to download until Monday. No chance this will be discontinued by then right? It's so generous that I'm afraid to miss out  Should I order now and wait to download until then?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> EDIT: Will just send an email to resolve payment issue. Cheers!


Request monthly payments over a year.


----------



## Technostica (Jan 2, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> I'm traveling and won't be able to download until Monday. No chance this will be discontinued by then right? It's so generous that I'm afraid to miss out  Should I order now and wait to download until then?


You are buying a code to redeem with Pulse which you use to download it. 
So I doubt you won't be able to do that in a few days time.
I would buy it now as the odds are in your favour and it is only $3.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Seems it needs a batch resave (at least here, missing samples) which is no problem with so many different libs put together.


All libraries should be batch resaved after installing anyway


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2021)

@Audio Ollie 

Thank You!


----------



## darcvision (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you very much!!! @Audio Ollie


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 2, 2021)

Pulled a hammy leaping at this.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow! Quite an assortment of well sampled and varied instruments! Thank you.
For me, the whole process went flawlessly..payment, installation, and no "missing sample" warnings.

Edit: I did get some missing sample warnings for some multis..no big deal.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 2, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Trying to purchase this via the iPad, and it keeps dumping me back at the checkout page after getting authorization from PayPal. It’s happened twice now.


After going through Paypal verification, you still have to press "complete purchase", or whatever it says back at the checkout page..


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 2, 2021)

Downloading now!


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 2, 2021)

All, dont buy Taste....buy the full libraries...


----------



## BenG (Jan 2, 2021)

Incredibly generous and amazing content! Thank you @Audio Ollie !!!


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 2, 2021)

no sounds nice, but unusable, cause you have to buy the full nashville scoring strings...but 499 is to much for me...


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> After going through Paypal verification, you still have to press "complete purchase", or whatever it says back at the checkout page..


When I complete the PayPal verification it drops me back at the same place where the only option is to go through the PayPal process again. I ended up just going to the studio and doing it there on the computer.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 2, 2021)

my god... everyone is running, if there is some useless teaser for 3$
But ok.... Great; You have to pay 3$ for a demo...


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 2, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> All, dont buy Taste....buy the full libraries...


You paying?


----------



## Sean (Jan 2, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> All, dont buy Taste....buy the full libraries...


If you buy Nashville Scoring Strings for me I'll paypal you $3


----------



## szczaw (Jan 2, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> my god... everyone is running, if there is some useless teaser for 3$
> But ok.... Great; You have to pay 3$ for a demo...


So what ? I would be concerned about spending $500 on a library that doesn't get much use.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 2, 2021)

thats true


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 3, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> my god... everyone is running, if there is some useless teaser for 3$
> But ok.... Great; You have to pay 3$ for a demo...


Sorry, this is b..... you are talking. This is no "demo", all the included instruments/multis are fully useable (withs some restrictions in functionallities from the full libraries) and I already had lots of fun playing round with them.

Lots of useable instruments and even more options in combining. The multis include lots of sounddesign ideas that can get you started. Even the midi out of the sequencer is working (I did not get the midi capture to work so far but that dont bother me cause I can record the outcoming midi).

Only "comparable" in a way library extract that comes to my mind is the samplelogic try stuff (was around 20 bucks if I remember right but they have not updated this with new stuff since years).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 3, 2021)

What exactly is included from the percussion library? A single instrument with restricted mics and dynamic layers?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 3, 2021)

A little overview whats included, I have not tested if you can use all mic-positions :


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 3, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> A little overview whats included, I have not tested if you can use all mic-positions :


That looks like a lot:o 
thx!


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 3, 2021)

Ollie - this is a great product thank you. Off Topic: I usually install to a folder I create for each manufacturer. When I went to your site I could not find the name of your business anywhere. Surely you want that somewhere, so that people can remember you?


----------



## CGR (Jan 3, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Awesome guys! Can't wait to hear what you can do with it. Post your sound creations here 🎸🎹🎼🥁


WOW - I'm impressed. Thank you for this generous introduction to your sounds. Here's a VERY quickly thrown together test using 3 tracks of TASTE Multis:


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 3, 2021)

That is a generous offer. Thank you Ollie and happy new year.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jan 3, 2021)

"Hmmmmmm feels very expensive for what you get. Should be at least 12 dynamic layers. How does the legato compare with X,Y and Z? .Will wait for sale......."

In all seriousness, what a lovely gift for what is hopefully going to be a much better year! 

Cheers Ollie !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 3, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> What exactly is included from the percussion library? A single instrument with restricted mics and dynamic layers?


All of the LA Modern Percussion patches are not only fully functional (all mics included), they include the 1.1 sequencer update which is coming soon to the full product.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 3, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> All of the LA Modern Percussion patches are not only fully functional (all mics included), they include the 1.1 sequencer update which is coming soon to the full product.


so you are saying that I basically have to buy it. Well played.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 3, 2021)

Just went through all the patches. This is seriously the bargain of the year, amazing stuff, thank you.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 3, 2021)

*Love it... The postcard piano is exceptional and really inspiring, I think I might have to buy the full version ! Also the Multis complied from your different libraries are excellent, what a brilliant idea I would buy more of these “cue starters” if that was something you were thinking about in the future, just don’t have the time to build my own when working at speed..Thank you..*


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 3, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> *Love it... The postcard piano is exceptional and really inspiring, I think I might have to buy the full version ! Also the Multis complied from your different libraries are excellent, what a brilliant idea I would buy more of these “cue starters” if that was something you were thinking about in the future, just don’t have the time to build my own when working at speed..Thank you..*


Awesome to hear that. Yeah the cue starters were an exciting breakthrough for me. A multi within a multi essentially. I'll be pursuing this concept further. 

The Postcard Piano has become my new favorite piano library and I'd highly recommend everyone to check out the full version which includes room mics and a bunch of super useful effect parameters. Teletone is going to be a Dev to look out for so I was thrilled to collab with them on this one.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 3, 2021)

(Owen Wilson)

"Wowww."

/ow

This is phenomenal. Fun, fun, fun! Thanks, Ollie!


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 3, 2021)

is it taking an insane amount of time to install for anyone else?

An hour so far and still not done ....on an nvme ssd! (installing, not downloading)


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 3, 2021)

Downloaded and very impressed!

Do the Nashville strings have a deliberately slower attack or is my machine trying to tell me something?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2021)

Seriously, this is great. The multis are fun and inspiring starters, also very useful in teaching some use cases for the instruments without the need of a tutorial.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 3, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> is it taking an insane amount of time to install for anyone else?
> 
> An hour so far and still not done ....on an nvme ssd! (installing, not downloading)


Around 30.000 files to exctract from around 15 GB......for me it took a while too but as I am on an old notebook I was not wondering. But I can assure you: will be worth the wait


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jan 3, 2021)

What an amazing new year gift!!
Already one the best value samples of 2021!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 3, 2021)

I didn't even catch the multi's first time looking through. Dang. Really great stuff. 3 days into 2021, it will be tough to top this bargain the rest of the year.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 3, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Around 30.000 files to exctract from around 15 GB......for me it took a while too but as I am on an old notebook I was not wondering. But I can assure you: will be worth the wait



Na definitely something wrong with Pulse. Got up to nearly 2 hours (still only had done 6gb of the 15) and i gave up.

Used 7-zip to extract it all and it took a few minutes, lol.

All working now. great selection of stuff for 3 bucks. Thanks Audio Ollie!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Jan 3, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Awesome to hear that. Yeah the cue starters were an exciting breakthrough for me. A multi within a multi essentially. I'll be pursuing this concept further.
> 
> The Postcard Piano has become my new favorite piano library and I'd highly recommend everyone to check out the full version which includes room mics and a bunch of super useful effect parameters. Teletone is going to be a Dev to look out for so I was thrilled to collab with them on this one.


Thank you Ollie! Stoked to have partnered with you all on this release. So great to see the response we have received about the Postcard Piano.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 3, 2021)

O.k., then Pulse maybe got a "hickup" on all that files .

Good to know that you can extract them manually if something goes wrong, had not thought about that before cause when evrything works the downloaded files got deleted automatically.

Glad it works for you now


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 3, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Na definitely something wrong with Pulse. Got up to nearly 2 hours (still only had done 6gb of the 15) and i gave up.
> 
> Used 7-zip to extract it all and it took a few minutes, lol.
> 
> All working now. great selection of stuff for 3 bucks. Thanks Audio Ollie!


You may be using an old version of Pulse. The latest version is v40.0.6. You can check your version by hovering over the icon in Pulse. You can install the latest version by just redownloading


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 3, 2021)

Quick test "a la" S. Jablonsky vibes, with AO Taste.
View attachment Task Force Plan.mp3


The Arp and Percussion patches I've created can be downloaded here: https://we.tl/t-5a71ywX7fc

Super cool sound. Love it!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 3, 2021)

ZeroZero said:


> Ollie - this is a great product thank you. Off Topic: I usually install to a folder I create for each manufacturer. When I went to your site I could not find the name of your business anywhere. Surely you want that somewhere, so that people can remember you?


It's not AudioOllie?


----------



## kC_ (Jan 3, 2021)

just going through the patches and multis now, what a fantastic "taste!" thankyou for the very generous discount! will be looking at the full libraries soon (only just got over black friday/xmas madness & purchases so my wallet needs a little time to recover!)


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 3, 2021)

Well I'm now convinced I'll buy RCD Guitars. Totally worth it to spend $3 for that knowledge. Looking forward to that release @Audio Ollie!

P.S. Well played!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 3, 2021)

Fine I'll bite, but if it doesn't get me a gig by next week i want my money back!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 3, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> Quick test "a la" S. Jablonsky vibes, with AO Taste.
> View attachment Task Force Plan.mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Awesome stuff. I want to hear more user examples!


----------



## BillBk (Jan 3, 2021)

I downloaded the Taste library using Pulse. My computer downloaded and now says it is installing (but that's been for 3 hours since the download finished). There is a message at the bottom saying "Update error: while trying to reach update server: Service unavailable".
I checked the location I chose to download the files, and there are 10.3 GB of 27 compressed RAR files.
Does the installation hangup and the error message require me to re-download?.....or
Does that 10.3GB of 27 RAR files represent the full download?
Once downloaded should it really take 4 hours to install.
or Is the problem that your server is overloaded?
What should I be doing?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 3, 2021)

BillBk said:


> I downloaded the Taste library using Pulse. My computer says it is installing (but that's been for 3 hours). There is a message at the bottom saying "Update error: while trying to reach update server: Service unavailable".
> I checked the location I chose to download the files, and there are 10.3 GB of 27 compressed RAR files.
> Does the installation hangup and the error message require me to re-download?.....or
> Does that 10.3GB of 27 RAR files represent the full download?
> ...


You are using a very old version of Pulse which didn't have auto update built into it (from almost two years ago). Please close Pulse and install it again from www.pulsedownloader.com and you should have no issues  

Please note v40.0.6 is the latest version of Pulse


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 3, 2021)

I just right-clicked on it, stopped its puttering along, and then got the new version. The choice to overwrite the files was simple after that. Mine froze too, but going to:

pulsedownloader.com

solved everything.


----------



## BillBk (Jan 3, 2021)

Well I did download the new version. pointed to the same directory. seemed like it worked. The Pulse screen listed it as "open", it went to a "Audio Ollie Taste" directory (5.76 GB). When I went to the finstruments files, the only thing in the files was a .DS_Store file. Elsewhere in the same directory is the original pulse-dl-10015457 file that has those 27 compressed RAR files I mentioned. Do I now have to move those somewhere to get this to work? God I hate all these different downloaders

Ok, I blew away the many folders and am starting from scratch downloading with the new Pulse. Hopefully this will work correctly


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 3, 2021)

BillBk said:


> Well I did download the new version. pointed to the same directory. seemed like it worked. The Pulse screen listed it as "open", it went to a "Audio Ollie Taste" directory (5.76 GB). When I went to the finstruments files, the only thing in the files was a .DS_Store file. Elsewhere in the same directory is the original pulse-dl-10015457 file that has those 27 compressed RAR files I mentioned. Do I now have to move those somewhere to get this to work? God I hate all these different downloaders
> 
> Ok, I blew away the many folders and am starting from scratch downloading with the new Pulse. Hopefully this will work correctly


Hi Bill starting the new download from scratch using the new version will resolve it. Also the current version of Pulse updates itself automatically


----------



## BillBk (Jan 3, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi Bill starting the new download from scratch using the new version will resolve it. Also the current version of Pulse updates itself automatically


Ok. Thanks


----------



## courtjestr (Jan 3, 2021)

Quick question...for the Con Sordino ensembles, why is A2-C3 so much quieter than the rest of the notes?


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 3, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It's not AudioOllie?


Yes it is. That completely passed me by. It actually states Audi llie with a pair of earphones stuck in the middle. I had no idea that this was the company name. Nice sounding strings. Intriguing synth patches.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 4, 2021)

courtjestr said:


> Quick question...for the Con Sordino ensembles, why is A2-C3 so much quieter than the rest of the notes?


Are you noticing that in the con sordino patch or from a multi? A couple of the multis had the dynamic controls adjusted to make the lower strings louder. This can be changed with the "Register" fader on the advanced page. If it's inhering in the patch when you load it in from the Orchestral Strings folder, try moving the modwheel up and down once before you start playing.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 4, 2021)

Just played around with a few of the patches, wow the percussion is insanely good! I didn't think I needed another percussion library but I may have to consider LAMP! although this will do more than nicely for now


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 4, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> You are using a very old version of Pulse which didn't have auto update built into it (from almost two years ago). Please close Pulse and install it again from www.pulsedownloader.com and you should have no issues
> 
> Please note v40.0.6 is the latest version of Pulse


Thanks for that. Had the same problem. Looking forward to try this out! Great amount of content for that price!


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2021)

I bought it at 2:00 CET and never received the product. Support doesn't react either... 😐


----------



## Larbguy (Jan 4, 2021)

dude this thing is so cool. so many instantly useable multis. instruments are easy to navigate too, made a couple of cool rhythmic multis myself already


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 4, 2021)

Anybody tried to batch-re-save? 
It tells me there are 5 files missing... 🤔


----------



## courtjestr (Jan 4, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Are you noticing that in the con sordino patch or from a multi? A couple of the multis had the dynamic controls adjusted to make the lower strings louder. This can be changed with the "Register" fader on the advanced page. If it's inhering in the patch when you load it in from the Orchestral Strings folder, try moving the modwheel up and down once before you start playing.


This was for the patches, not the multi. Moving the mod wheel does not seem to make any difference. The Full Ensemble - Harmonics does not display this issue.


----------



## courtjestr (Jan 4, 2021)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Anybody tried to batch-re-save?
> It tells me there are 5 files missing... 🤔


Yes, I did a batch resave. The files are not missing, you just have to point to the sample folder when you do the batch resave.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 4, 2021)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Anybody tried to batch-re-save?
> It tells me there are 5 files missing... 🤔


Yes, I have posted on one of the first sites, you need to do a batch resave. I did not cause I was to curious and then have to wait for a looong time before I can go on browsing  . So better be done before using it.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 4, 2021)

courtjestr said:


> Yes, I did a batch resave. The files are not missing, you just have to point to the sample folder when you do the batch resave.



I did but still 5 files missing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## courtjestr (Jan 4, 2021)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> I did but still 5 files missing 🤷‍♂️


When I did the batch resave, I actually pointed it to the top TASTE folder. That seemed to work for me.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 4, 2021)

widescreen said:


> I bought it at 2:00 CET and never received the product. Support doesn't react either... 😐


Hey guys! Anyone who's having issues can you please contact me directly at [email protected]? I might have missed your support ticket with all the activity going on at the moment. I'll get back to you by the end of today. 

Ollie


----------



## Tanadrum (Jan 4, 2021)

Incredible gift. 3$ is a symbolic price. This is a must have.

The percussion is a great addition to my limited arsenal, sounds dynamic, natural, big... The postcard piano is one of the most inspiring pianos I've ever played. And the synths... very organic and well chosen.

Seriously, thanks very much!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Jan 4, 2021)

Tanadrum said:


> Incredible gift. 3$ is a symbolic price. This is a must have.
> 
> The percussion is a great addition to my limited arsenal, sounds dynamic, natural, big... The postcard piano is one of the most inspiring pianos I've ever played. And the synths... very organic and well chosen.
> 
> Seriously, thanks very much!


Glad you are digging the Postcard Piano! Thank you.

We just made a video explaining one of the features included in the FULL version of the piano called the “Age” knob.

Have a watch!


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey guys! Anyone who's having issues can you please contact me directly at [email protected]? I might have missed your support ticket with all the activity going on at the moment. I'll get back to you by the end of today.
> 
> Ollie


Already did by 10 or 11:00. So I'll be patient.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 4, 2021)

Not a big fan of the pulse downloader. it's been stuck a while now.

EDIT: Changed my mind, it's not bad, just me being dumb.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like a lot of content, and very useful stuff that is in vogue for contemporary scoring. 

And for $3...? Could be the best bargain since the Majestic Horn...


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Not a big fan of the pulse downloader. it's been stuck a while now.


Is it the latest version?
Works well here every time I’ve used it,I have about 1 dozen libraries installed via Pulse without a problem.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 4, 2021)

I had zero problems with it, and actually as I have used it maybe once before, I was pleasantly surprised by what a smooth experience it was, def better than continuata


----------



## jneebz (Jan 4, 2021)

Just here to say thanks! Very generous @Audio Ollie !


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> I had zero problems with it, and actually as I have used it maybe once before, I was pleasantly surprised by what a smooth experience it was, def better than continuata



Agree Pulse is for me a much better installer app it’s been trouble free whenever I’ve used it.
I usually dread using Continuata,I have had various issues almost every time I ever used Continuata over several years....... When given the choice of using Continuata or installing a library manually I will skip the installer.


----------



## sIR dORT (Jan 4, 2021)

Don't think I've ever seen so much value in a library for $3 before. This is just insane. Very generous and much appreciated @Audio Ollie!


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jan 4, 2021)

Instant buy, thanks! I like the Pulse downloader too.


----------



## SvenE (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you for this great offer! Download worked perfectly for me in Thailand.


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Jan 5, 2021)

Great Library, and really nice sounds! Thanks!


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is my first playthrough with Taste


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 5, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> Here is my first playthrough with Taste


This is fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Jan 5, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> Here is my first playthrough with Taste


Yes, beautiful.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 5, 2021)

This one only adds some Taste tracks ("bass", keys, some multi/plucks, starting from bar 17) to a little sketch where I was actually playing round with a really Mystic Hive (my christmas present  ) Tarot soundset from Alexander Hacke but I think it shows how great these presets/multis are just to add that moving, sparkling to it with not much effort. The "band" joining in is Xtyles, a little Veevum in the beginning for even more mystery and Elysion where I used the different midi drag and drop tracks for some of these Hive Tarot presets. The second multi preset from Taste used the recorded midi from the sequencer (did not get the capture to work so far as I wanted, so I just recorded the midi).


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 5, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> This one only adds some Taste tracks ("bass", keys, some multi/plucks, starting from bar 17) to a little sketch where I was actually playing round with a really Mystic Hive (my christmas present  ) Tarot soundset from Alexander Hacke but I think it shows how great these presets/multis are just to add that moving, sparkling to it with not much effort. The "band" joining in is Xtyles, a little Veevum in the beginning for even more mystery and Elysion where I used the different midi drag and drop tracks for some of these Hive Tarot presets. The second multi preset from Taste used the recorded midi from the sequencer (did not get the capture to work so far as I wanted, so I just recorded the midi).


Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 5, 2021)

This is just an incredible toolbox for the price of a fancy crisps bag. Thank you! 

Just for laughs, here's a quick little track done tonight, using only Single instruments patches. No extra EQ, reverb, delay, effects, instruments, nothing, apart from a bit of compression and limiting on the master bus, to bring it to an acceptable level. It sounds a bit dry as is, but it was a nice challenge 

I'd be interested in knowing how you got some effects going on in the Multi patches! Couldn't find how to do that, and couldn't find the answer online 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 5, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> This is just an incredible toolbox for the price of a fancy crisps bag. Thank you!
> 
> Just for laughs, here's a quick little track done tonight, using only Single instruments patches. No extra EQ, reverb, delay, effects, instruments, nothing, apart from a bit of compression and limiting on the master bus, to bring it to an acceptable level. It sounds a bit dry as is, but it was a nice challenge
> 
> ...


Love it! Some instruments in the multis have insert effects on under the hood. Hit the wrench icon and go to the insert effect section.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 5, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Some instruments in the multis have insert effects on under the hood. Hit the wrench icon and go to the insert effect section.


So, that was my first guess, right? But for example, in the Koto Blade multi, both instruments sound like they are going through a reverb, but I cannot find any reverb under the hood for each instrument.
Even better, if you delete both instruments (with the little cross top right corner), and drag a single instrument, it will now sound reverberated 

What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## muddyblue (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you for the Taste Ollie sounds really great! For me, the multis are the real gems, love it !


----------



## lucor (Jan 6, 2021)

This was a very clever move, because I always had my eyes on LAMP but never pulled the trigger because I wasn't sure if I'll gel with it's unique workflow. Now that I've tried and like it, I'll very likely pick it up with the next big sale (which hopefully will come with the 1.1 update). Also the RCD guitars are fantastic and I'm probably picking those up as well.

This is going to be the most expensive $3 ever.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 6, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> So, that was my first guess, right? But for example, in the Koto Blade multi, both instruments sound like they are going through a reverb, but I cannot find any reverb under the hood for each instrument.
> Even better, if you delete both instruments (with the little cross top right corner), and drag a single instrument, it will now sound reverberated
> 
> What kind of sorcery is this?


Right click the empty space below the instruments to open up Kontakt's mixer. All the effects that we apply to the entire multi will be found there, instrument specific effects will be in the insert FX under the hood.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m working on a tv show and I’m spreading Taste all over the place 😁


----------



## Technostica (Jan 6, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> I’m working on a tv show and I’m spreading Taste all over the place 😁


Is it a cookery show?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 6, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Right click the empty space below the instruments to open up Kontakt's mixer. All the effects that we apply to the entire multi will be found there, instrument specific effects will be in the insert FX under the hood.


That doesn't work for me :( I only get access to my favourite Multis, Banks and Instruments (tried in Kontakt 5 or 6, same results).






I looked into the Kontakt manual, to no avail. But hey, that's okay, I get to enjoy your library, I'm good with it  No big deal!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Jan 6, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> That doesn't work for me :( I only get access to my favourite Multis, Banks and Instruments (tried in Kontakt 5 or 6, same results).
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hope this helps!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 6, 2021)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hope this helps!


YES! It was the sneaky, cheeky little arrowy button on the right! 

For anyone wondering, page 163 in the Kontakt manual. These effects are referred to as Signal Processors 

Thank you very much, @Teletone Audio , for this and for the Postcard!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 6, 2021)

lucor said:


> This was a very clever move, because I always had my eyes on LAMP but never pulled the trigger because I wasn't sure if I'll gel with it's unique workflow. Now that I've tried and like it, I'll very likely pick it up with the next big sale (which hopefully will come with the 1.1 update). Also the RCD guitars are fantastic and I'm probably picking those up as well.
> 
> This is going to be the most expensive $3 ever.


Keep an eye out for an email from us in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 6, 2021)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hope this helps!


Thanks for that!

Also, just walking through the Multis and this as others have mentioned brings out the magic of what is possible! The inclusion of the Postcard Piano takes things to a different level as well.
Great job!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 7, 2021)

The RCD guitars are some of my favorites in this! Stoked for the full release of those.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 7, 2021)

I bit on this. It isn't for me but some of the sounds are interesting.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hy,

Can someone tell me what is the download size ? Thanks.
And how many multis? Thanks.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 10, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hy,
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the download size ? Thanks.
> And how many multis? Thanks.


My installed Taste Folder is 14.9 GB

You also get around 79 Multis from my count just now.
I think the Multis are the true surprise here as they showcase some really nice sounds, textures, and combinations.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 10, 2021)

Just FYI since some people have been asking - 'Alt' versions of multis will be similar but might have a different mix, additional layers, added modwheel controls etc. 

We also included duplicates of all the multis with (REP) in the titles which utilize the RCD instruments as they were designed with 200ms offset time. The versions without (REP) have been adjusted to just 10ms offset which is better suited for live playing. I'd recommend switching back to the (REP) versions if you want the best 'performance'. Check out the included FAQ for more info on this. 

Ollie


----------



## MAA (Jan 10, 2021)

I watched about 30 seconds of the demo vid before I hit purchase. GREAT sounds.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 10, 2021)

Given the seq/arp and multis in Taste - Feelin' mighty good about what's upcoming for the LAMP upgrade. 

.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2021)

Purchased !
Thanks.....Never used pulse......


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 10, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Given the seq/arp and multis in Taste - Feelin' mighty good about what's upcoming for the LAMP upgrade.
> 
> .


Glad to hear it! We're really excited about LAMP 1.1. Getting close...


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 11, 2021)

Simeon said:


> My installed Taste Folder is 14.9 GB
> 
> You also get around 79 Multis from my count just now.
> I think the Multis are the true surprise here as they showcase some really nice sounds, textures, and combinations.


Thank you very much !


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 11, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Just FYI since some people have been asking - 'Alt' versions of multis will be similar but might have a different mix, additional layers, added modwheel controls etc.
> 
> We also included duplicates of all the multis with (REP) in the titles which utilize the RCD instruments as they were designed with 200ms offset time. The versions without (REP) have been adjusted to just 10ms offset which is better suited for live playing. I'd recommend switching back to the (REP) versions if you want the best 'performance'. Check out the included FAQ for more info on this.
> 
> Ollie


Thank YOU !!!


----------



## Emmanuel (Jan 11, 2021)

Is it normal the release is very fast for "Full ensemble - Con Sordino" ? The strings are amazing but the release surprised me


----------



## robgb (Jan 11, 2021)

This is an amazing taster worth much more than the price. I used it in this piece:


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 11, 2021)

robgb said:


> This is an amazing taster worth much more than the price. I used it in this piece:



Excellent! Nice to hear it in context. Btw all of the RCD guitars were recorded completely raw DI so don't hesitate to run that stuff through your favorite amp sims. Wish Kontakt's cab sims didn't sound so lame otherwise we'd have a lot more creative opportunities with the multis.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey all!

I just want to say, I'm absolutely blown away by the response so far. Thousands of you have picked up Taste and after hearing all of your feedback, audio examples, and posts I'm left feeling very inspired.

Because of this, I've decided to work on some new multis for Taste and wanted to reach out to you and see what you'd like to see more of. Make any kind of request - more of what's already included, something completely different, possible film score references etc. Anything and everything.

So far people are really digging the 'cue starter' concept, so I'm going to dive deep into that. You can hear a few WIP multis below. 

Thank you!!

Ollie


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 11, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just want to say, I'm absolutely blown away by the response so far. Thousands of you have picked up Taste and after hearing all of your feedback, audio examples, and posts I'm left feeling very inspired.
> 
> ...



The multi's sound fantastic. The way you've designed them is very creative. You can just play a chord and you have an instant score bed. The sequencer opens up a lot of possibilities too, I had fun creating some beats with LAMP patches. What's my point here? I don't know. But, um, you done good.


----------



## Mucusman (Jan 11, 2021)

This has been a fantastic treat. When I first watched the video, not having read much about what was included, I listened to one patch and thought, yeah, I think that's worth $3. Then another, yeah, that's worth another $3. Imagine my surprise when I realized I got them ALL for $3. Jaw was on the floor. I managed to pick it up on my way to reaching for my wallet. 

Many of these patches have been entered into my shortcuts in Studio One, some even into my exclusive "inspiring" patch collection. Thank you.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 11, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> The multi's sound fantastic. The way you've designed them is very creative. You can just play a chord and you have an instant score bed. The sequencer opens up a lot of possibilities too, I had fun creating some beats with LAMP patches. What's my point here? I don't know. But, um, you done good.


Thanks David!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 12, 2021)

I really like your multis. I have LAMP and UKE and the multis are soooooo inspiring. You and Projectsam are the 2 companies that really know how to make really good multis.
Kontakt is soooooo powerful with multis.
I LOVE the CUES STARTERS. I would like to have many more. With guitar rythms, Zimmer style percs (dark knight !!!!!!) etc...
And with the synth sounds you could try dubstep sounds (like elektro theme by zimmer in spiderman ). I hear it at 0.40 mn in your new video....Cool !
And triplet rythms are the best feels.
Thanks sooo much.
Hope you will make also new uke multis and LAMP multis ( 1.1 update will have new multis i think...).


----------



## KEM (Jan 12, 2021)

Had to pick this up, no hesitation. Thanks for giving this to us for almost nothing, much appreciated!!


----------



## KEM (Jan 12, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just want to say, I'm absolutely blown away by the response so far. Thousands of you have picked up Taste and after hearing all of your feedback, audio examples, and posts I'm left feeling very inspired.
> 
> ...




If we’re making request I’ve got one word... TENET!!


----------



## Larbguy (Jan 12, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just want to say, I'm absolutely blown away by the response so far. Thousands of you have picked up Taste and after hearing all of your feedback, audio examples, and posts I'm left feeling very inspired.
> 
> ...



this is insane lol

best 3 bucks I've spent in my life


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 12, 2021)

Great sounds indeed!

is it normal that i get the "content missing" error in kontakt, when loadind some patches?
i press ignore missing files, and the instruments seem to play normally.
but i guess some samples are missing from the sound...
is it just me? i think everything downloaded fine, and i didn't remove anything from the folder.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 12, 2021)

dimtsak said:


> Great sounds indeed!
> 
> is it normal that i get the "content missing" error in kontakt, when loadind some patches?
> i press ignore missing files, and the instruments seem to play normally.
> ...


It's probably you, no issues on my side  Maybe somebody could chime in as to the whyness!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2021)

dimtsak said:


> Great sounds indeed!
> 
> is it normal that i get the "content missing" error in kontakt, when loadind some patches?
> i press ignore missing files, and the instruments seem to play normally.
> ...


You have to do a batch resave, I had same problems, mentioned somewhere earlier.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 13, 2021)

The loops seem to be crashing my DAW (Cubase 10.5.12)

Anyone else?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 16, 2021)

Damn it. The second I opened the first percussion multi: I WANT THIS LIBRARY.

Nicely done, Ollie!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 16, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Damn it. The second I opened the first percussion multi: I WANT THIS LIBRARY.
> 
> Nicely done, Ollie!


Just wait until 1.1 is out. A lot more of where that came from! Thanks Nate.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 17, 2021)

Had the same Pulse Downloader problem as some have mentioned earlier in the thread, all downloaded but stuck on 6gb installed. Was on ver38 of Pulse, so started again. I’m sure it will all be worth it! Sigh!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 17, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Had the same Pulse Downloader problem as some have mentioned earlier in the thread, all downloaded but stuck on 6gb installed. Was on ver38 of Pulse, so started again. I’m sure it will all be worth it! Sigh!


That's the oldest version of the app. Installing the new version will resolve all issues and also it will auto update for you now too


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 17, 2021)

I am very glad I got it. Now I want percussion). Thanks Audio Ollie!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 17, 2021)

Serge Pavkin said:


> I am very glad I got it. Now I want percussion). Thanks Audio Ollie!



I love it! Great build up. Thanks for sharing Serge.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 17, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> That's the oldest version of the app. Installing the new version will resolve all issues and also it will auto update for you now too


As you advise, apart from downloading again the install went smoothly with no problems!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 17, 2021)

Serge Pavkin said:


> I am very glad I got it. Now I want percussion). Thanks Audio Ollie!



Cool ! Now i want Cue Starters.....


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 17, 2021)

Is there any more info on the RCD guitars ? They sound great, especially the Multis, very interested in those...


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 17, 2021)

Multis are fantastic!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 18, 2021)

We all love multis !!!


----------



## imusic (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi Ollver,

do you have plans to include the RCD technology into the "scoring synths" library ?
thx, imusic


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 18, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> Is there any more info on the RCD guitars ? They sound great, especially the Multis, very interested in those...


Jut release it. Ready to buy !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 18, 2021)

imusic said:


> Hi Ollver,
> 
> do you have plans to include the RCD technology into the "scoring synths" library ?
> thx, imusic


I'm not sure synth would benefit as much from the RCD approach. Acoustic string instruments have a lot more detail before the transient (the time it takes for a finger to pluck the string) which is why this approach is so effective. With a synth, especially a mono synth like the minimoog, the decay of a note is immediately cut off when the next note is triggered which means you don't have any important sonic information overlapping between those two notes. Because of this, recording true reps wouldn't be all that useful with a synth. Another reason we record reps is because it's a lot easier to get consistency in the dynamics and attacks when we perform them in that manner rather than one note at a time, which again doesn't apply to synth sampling. 

What we are planning on including is RCD's UI features and sequencer to Scoring Synths. In fact, we're planning on adding the dynamic control of the sequencer which we just applied to the LAMP 1.1 update to all of our products.

Best,

Ollie


----------



## imusic (Jan 18, 2021)

very nice - looking forward to V1.1 of LAMP (and for "Black Friday" this year to get the synths then ...  

best, imusic


----------



## axb312 (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't have taste yet, but what does the capture button in the sequencer do? Does it allow you to record the Midi output of playing back the sequence while moving the mod wheel?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 18, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Don't have taste yet, but what does the capture button in the sequencer do? Does it allow you to record the Midi output of playing back the sequence while moving the mod wheel?


Capture will let you drag the midi from a sequence into your DAW. It will not capture any modwheel riding you do in real time, just whatever the sequence is set to in a given moment.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hy, how much will the taste multi pack cost ? More than 3 $ i hope because this deal was insane but ..man 3 $... That was like a new year gift !!!

And yes....TENET score multis is a super idea.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 20, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hy, how much will the taste multi pack cost ? More than 3 $ i hope because this deal was insane but ..man 3 $... That was like a new year gift !!!
> 
> And yes....TENET score multis is a super idea.


How much do you think it should cost given its value?


----------



## Alex C (Jan 21, 2021)

Bought it for the Postcard Piano. $3 instead of $69!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 21, 2021)

ryanstrong said:


> How much do you think it should cost given its value?


It's up to Audio Ollie...But i know that it's a lot of work....so.....


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 22, 2021)

Really nice collection of sounds, some of them really inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 22, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> Really nice collection of sounds, some of them really inspiring. Thanks!



Nice! Loving the sliding guitar textures around 2:15 mark.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 26, 2021)

New request ! Mad max fury road bass seq + percs....soooo insane...soooo good...If you can... Thanks.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 29, 2021)

I found out the Ukulele is limited to just few notes above an Octave. Are all the instruments in Taste limited to just an Octave?
I only checked fe Bass Drum ensembles and the Ukulele patches.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 28, 2021)

Just to drop a line that I've purchased this collection and I'm pleasantly surprised. As a rule, I'm always sceptical of products that are conceived as a "limited version" of something larger, even when it comes to freebies. Although I'm not familiar with other products from Audio Ollie, from what I've read and heard, the patches included in "Taste" are identical feature and content-wise (if I'm not mistaken). Anyway, I'm looking forward to playing with "Taste"; hopefully, I will also come with a track featuring the library. Thanks, Audio Ollie!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 8, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Glad to hear it! We're really excited about LAMP 1.1. Getting close...


@Audio Ollie Hey, just wondering if there was any news about the LAMP update ? Also if the news is true that there might be an option to buy a Espressivo NSS Vln section ? Great idea, rather than having to buy the whole Library ! Thank you...


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 8, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> @Audio Ollie Hey, just wondering if there was any news about the LAMP update ? Also if the news is true that there might be an option to buy a Espressivo NSS Vln section ? Great idea, rather than having to buy the whole Library ! Thank you...


Hey! LAMP update is coming by the end of this month. That's all I can share for now


----------



## el-bo (May 21, 2021)

Just received an email for the TASTE expansion. 

Two things:

1) This is a very interesting (in a good way) model for selling sounds. Cheap entry level product, and cheap expansions capitalising on that initial content.

2) From the little I've heard of the demos, these are some of the best sounds/multis I've heard in a long time. Even though they have a possibly-soon-to-be-heard-everywhere signature, I doubt it'd take much tweaking to get great sounding original patches from these given combos.

Nice 

Is this a temporary deal?


----------



## Markrs (May 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Just received an email for the TASTE expansion.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...


Looks like another very good deal for $9


----------



## Brasart (May 21, 2021)

I just bought the new extension (7€!), don't think I'll have time to try it right away, but would love to know if those are "just" multis or are coming with new sounds too?


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2021)

No brainer for sure. Brilliant expansion.


----------



## pulsedownloader (May 21, 2021)

Sounds really good!


----------



## constaneum (May 21, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey! LAMP update is coming by the end of this month. That's all I can share for now


Can't wait!


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 21, 2021)

Brasart said:


> I just bought the new extension (7€!), don't think I'll have time to try it right away, but would love to know if those are "just" multis or are coming with new sounds too?


This is a multi pack, however since we've had such an overwhelmingly positive response to the whole TASTE concept, I'd like to pursue it even further. You can expect new sample content at some point with the same entry level price tag. 

Ollie


----------



## Larbguy (May 21, 2021)

as someone who has their base library needs all covered, these little inspirational packs are exactly what im interested in to change things up without spending hella money and using up even more harddrive space


----------



## Kevperry777 (May 21, 2021)

Yet another amazing deal. Super inspiring sounds.


----------



## David Kudell (May 21, 2021)

The first one sounded awesome and this one does as well. Some people might hate me for saying this but you should be charging a lot more for this! Although, I did end up buying LAMP after the first Taste so you’re definitely on to something!


----------



## zimm83 (May 21, 2021)

I really really love this Taste concept. So good. So powerful....Yes , should be more expensive. So great value.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## LamaRose (May 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> ... I did end up buying LAMP after the first Taste...


You bought a _lamp_ after _tasting_ the sound? Sounds like a CIA mind control experiment... who is this "Ollie" fellow???

These Tastes do sound good... and I really could use a lamp. And I agree, the sale's concept has great potential.


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2021)

Has anyone got it working? 

After Cubase crashing while doing a batch resave, I decided to update to latest version of Kontakt 6.5.3. 
However, Cubase 11 still crashes when doing batch resave.
I suspect I might have a problem with the whole folder structure.
I have an 'Audio Ollie Taste' folder. Inside that I have all the Data, instruments etc. folder as well as the TASTE_Multipack_001. Is that correct? On PC by the way.


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 21, 2021)

It's a silly amount of content for a silly price!
Even sillier because it's called Taste Multipack_001- meaning that there are likely more to come. 

.


----------



## sostenuto (May 21, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Has anyone got it working?
> 
> After Cubase crashing while doing a batch resave, I decided to update to latest version of Kontakt 6.5.3.
> However, Cubase 11 still crashes when doing batch resave.
> ...


Thought there will be Pulse Team follow-up email ?? Got TASTE_MultiPack_001 , but nothing from Pulse Team.


----------



## RM 13 (May 21, 2021)

Ollie, this multi packs thing is a great concept and I'm really glad to support it. To be honest, companies should give more attention in creating multis when releasing a library. It adds so much more. I can only think of ProjectSAM that has really interesting multis, each based on concept or a theme. Anyways, good job Audio Ollie and thank you!


----------



## angeruroth (May 21, 2021)

I think I'm in love with the cue starters. I just tried a few multis and I feel like a fountain of ideas!
I can't right now, but damn, this is gooooood 
Thank you!


----------



## Larbguy (May 21, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Has anyone got it working?
> 
> After Cubase crashing while doing a batch resave, I decided to update to latest version of Kontakt 6.5.3.
> However, Cubase 11 still crashes when doing batch resave.
> ...


i saw the batch resave thing and ended up not doing it. i just dragged the multis into the folder and tried them and they worked. tried a bunch and they all seemed to work, unless im missing something

edit: im on mac


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2021)

Larbguy said:


> i saw the batch resave thing and ended up not doing it. i just dragged the multis into the folder and tried them and they worked. tried a bunch and they all seemed to work, unless im missing something
> 
> edit: im on mac


Thanks. Yeah, just dumping the new multi's into the original Taste muti folder works. I should tried that to start with.


----------



## courtjestr (May 21, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Thought there will be Pulse Team follow-up email ?? Got TASTE_MultiPack_001 , but nothing from Pulse Team.


It is not a Pulse download. It is direct download from the audioollie site. I received a link in an email after purchasing. The subject line of the email was "Audio Ollie: Order #XXXX is Ready".


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> The first one sounded awesome and this one does as well. Some people might hate me for saying this but you should be charging a lot more for this! Although, I did end up buying LAMP after the first Taste so you’re definitely on to something!


Thank you! Means a lot. We wanted to make sure everyone who bought into the original TASTE could buy into the expansions as well. Composers from all over the world, with varying levels of financial resources expressed a lot of gratitude over the affordability. I even saw people on a pirating sight encouraging others to buy it instead of steal it. Point being, of all the projects we've put out, this one has been a really really positive experience, especially with our customer interaction and I want to keep heading down that road.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sostenuto (May 21, 2021)

courtjestr said:


> It is not a Pulse download. It is direct download from the audioollie site. I received a link in an email after purchasing. The subject line of the email was "Audio Ollie: Order #XXXX is Ready".


THX! Got that and installed / loaded into 'Taste' Folder. Oh well ......... 😉


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 21, 2021)

Once again this is such a great idea and offering! 

Picked up the 1st one when it came out and just purchased the Taste Multipack.

Judging by the prices and names, one would think that these libraries are merely trimmed down teasers, but you’ve packed them with so much, that they are fully workable libraries for inspiration and composing.

Thanku @Audio Ollie 🙌


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 21, 2021)

The original Taste already had wonderful content. At first I did not realize that this new offering is in fact a new addition.
Getting it as I type. Thank for the inspirational sounds!


----------



## purplehamster (May 21, 2021)

Thanks AO!! Very inspiring addition to the first one.


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 21, 2021)

I love their approach. Now that is something like they like & support their customers. I love Taste & a lot. I got the email from them, yes, the Multipack.

Thanks @Audio Ollie !


----------



## Kirk1701 (May 21, 2021)

courtjestr said:


> It is not a Pulse download. It is direct download from the audioollie site. I received a link in an email after purchasing. The subject line of the email was "Audio Ollie: Order #XXXX is Ready".


I read that email as both options were available. There's a very large "OR" in there. Also the first TASTE bundle was Pulse.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 21, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thank you! Means a lot. We wanted to make sure everyone who bought into the original TASTE could buy into the expansions as well. Composers from all over the world, with varying levels of financial resources expressed a lot of gratitude over the affordability. I even saw people on a pirating sight encouraging others to buy it instead of steal it. Point being, of all the projects we've put out, this one has been a really really positive experience, especially with our customer interaction and I want to keep heading down that road.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Just want to point out this new addition is confusing because it's labeled "Multi Pack 001" when I think to myself "I bought the original, which is a kind of "Multi pack"- a pack of multis- so shouldn't THAT be multi pack 001?"

It's confusing. And adding "New" to it doesn't help. Because that could have been written months ago.

So I suppose calling it Expansion 001 would be clearer, or better yet give each pack a clear name "Nomad pack" "Drama pack" "Wreckless pack" would be better and clearer than multi pack 001.


----------



## sostenuto (May 21, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Just want to point out this new addition is confusing because it's labeled "Multi Pack 001" when I think to myself "I bought the original, which is a kind of "Multi pack"- a pack of multis- so shouldn't THAT be multi pack 001?"
> 
> It's confusing. And adding "New" to it doesn't help. Because that could have been written months ago.
> 
> So I suppose calling it Expansion 001 would be clearer, or better yet give each pack a clear name "Nomad pack" "Drama pack" "Wreckless pack" would be better and clearer than multi pack 001.


Yep. Read 'read me' and still not sure after placing 'TASTE_MultiPack_001' within Folder 'Audio Ollie TASTE'. Then in Kontakt 6.5.3 .... what to Batch re-save ? The entire Folder, or just MultiPack_001 ?
My duuhh ... but is what it is. 😳


----------



## RM 13 (May 21, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Yep. Read 'read me' and still not sure after placing 'TASTE_MultiPack_001' within Folder 'Audio Ollie TASTE'. Then in Kontakt 6.5.3 .... what to Batch re-save ? The entire Folder, or just MultiPack_001 ?
> My duuhh ... but is what it is. 😳


Just put the multipack 001 in the Taste folder and then batch resave the whole Taste. It worked for me.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 21, 2021)

Great deal for sure but feels a little bit rushed to me in some cases.

There are Multis like "Phillips Guitars" with six loaded Instruments using about 1GB of Ram. Three instruments are muted and two barely audible. The last instrument is the main instrument. They could have used some mod- and delay-effects from kontakt to get mostly the same result and save 800MB of Ram. Not important for me personally but maybe for some laptop-owners or to get a clearer look.

Its gripe on a very high level - I know


----------



## R. Soul (May 22, 2021)

Slightly OT, but Kontakt's Quick load doesn't show Multi's for me. 
Do you really have to navigate through the 'files' folders to load these?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thank you! Means a lot. We wanted to make sure everyone who bought into the original TASTE could buy into the expansions as well. Composers from all over the world, with varying levels of financial resources expressed a lot of gratitude over the affordability. I even saw people on a pirating sight encouraging others to buy it instead of steal it. Point being, of all the projects we've put out, this one has been a really really positive experience, especially with our customer interaction and I want to keep heading down that road.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Sure sure but when are the full guitar and bass coming out?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 22, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Slightly OT, but Kontakt's Quick load doesn't show Multi's for me.
> Do you really have to navigate through the 'files' folders to load these?


Yep - is kind of an standard at Audio Ollie :-(

But there is a Quikload-"Multi" (Multi - Bank - Instrument) where you can put them.


----------



## zimm83 (May 22, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Sure sure but when are the full guitar and bass coming out?


+1


----------



## el-bo (May 22, 2021)

I asked earlier, but I guess it got missed. Is this expansion only available temporarily and/or is the price fixed at $9?

Thanks!


----------



## R. Soul (May 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Yep - is kind of an standard at Audio Ollie :-(
> 
> But there is a Quikload-"Multi" (Multi - Bank - Instrument) where you can put them.


Man, I never even noticed the 'multi' tab. Thanks for that.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 22, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Man, I never even noticed the 'multi' tab. Thanks for that.


Same here - I got a hint in the nashville scoring strings thread 
I have a lot of libraries and they all got their multis within the instruments-folder.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 22, 2021)

I've just skimmed through the official playthrough. Some really inspiring combinations here. I still haven't used the original Taste in praxis, but the whole concept is definitely a creative injection.


----------



## zimm83 (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie is the Master of Multis !!!


----------



## YaniDee (May 22, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I asked earlier, but I guess it got missed. Is this expansion only available temporarily and/or is the price fixed at $9?


I'd like to know as well..


----------



## Voider (May 22, 2021)

I don't get it. I've signed up for the newsletter, got a code that I should add at the checkout, but without putting a product into my shopping cart I can't enter a code, and Taste isn't avaiable to put into the shopping cart.

What am I missing?


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I asked earlier, but I guess it got missed. Is this expansion only available temporarily and/or is the price fixed at $9?
> 
> Thanks!


This is the fixed price, and it will always be available. Thanks!


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

Voider said:


> I don't get it. I've signed up for the newsletter, got a code that I should add at the checkout, but without putting a product into my shopping cart I can't enter a code, and Taste isn't avaiable to put into the shopping cart.
> 
> What am I missing?


When you clicked submit on the newsletter form did your code generate on the same page or did it redirect you to a different page? The add to cart button should be just below the code. Do you have any ad blockers on? Unfortunately I've had people report that ad blockers have hidden our add to cart buttons.. Let me know, I'll make sure you get a copy.


----------



## zedmaster (May 22, 2021)

So many cool inspirational multis, thanks! No-brainer for the price for me.


----------



## Voider (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> When you clicked submit on the newsletter form did your code generate on the same page or did it redirect you to a different page? The add to cart button should be just below the code. Do you have any ad blockers on? Unfortunately I've had people report that ad blockers have hidden our add to cart buttons.. Let me know, I'll make sure you get a copy.


I got created on the same page, I've saved the code but the page isn't open anymore so I can't access that button - I didn't see it though when I've got the code, I had adblocker activated yes.


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

Turn off your ad blocker and use this link: https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi

You should see an add to cart button. Click and enter code at checkout.


----------



## Voider (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Turn off your ad blocker and use this link: https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi
> 
> You should see an add to cart button. Click and enter code at checkout.


Worked, thank you!

Edit: But it doesn't accept the code I've got and shows me only the spring sale discount.


----------



## el-bo (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> This is the fixed price, and it will always be available. Thanks!


Great! Thanks


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

Voider said:


> Worked, thank you!
> 
> Edit: But it doesn't accept the code I've got and shows me only the spring sale discount.


Can you email me real quick at [email protected]

I'll get you a new code.


----------



## Voider (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Can you email me real quick at [email protected]
> 
> I'll get you a new code.


Did, thank you!


----------



## zimm83 (May 22, 2021)

RDC guitars ???? Next...full of AO Multis !!!!!!!!


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 22, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Turn off your ad blocker and use this link: https://www.audioollie.com/taste-vi
> 
> You should see an add to cart button. Click and enter code at checkout.


Thank you very much!! Made my weekend 🙏


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> RDC guitars ???? Next...full of AO Multis !!!!!!!!


We're shooting to get the acoustic guitar, electric guitar, acoustic bass, and electric bass modules out before the end of the year.


----------



## Alex C (May 22, 2021)

Taste costs $3 but the patches costs $9?


----------



## Bman70 (May 22, 2021)

Alex C said:


> Taste costs $3 but the patches costs $9?


not if you enter the spring sale discount code


----------



## Serge Pavkin (May 22, 2021)

Alex C said:


> Taste costs $3 but the patches costs $9?


I asked myself the same question when I bought EWHO for $134 and then new patches for $495) But for $9 it's a steal. This is instant inspiration. Thank you, Audio Ollie!


----------



## TomislavEP (May 23, 2021)

Just purchased the multipack. Looking forward to trying it out. From the walkthrough, I see many of these patches as a solid foundation for a whole track.

The "Taste" has also introduced me to the wonderfully-sounding "Postcard Piano". I have to say that it's been quite a while since I was so intrigued by a certain piano library (I have a solid collection of virtual pianos, piano being my primary instrument). BTW, does anyone recall seeing "Postcard Piano" on a sale? P.S. I apologize for the slight OT.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 23, 2021)

Gee Ollie, thanks for the taste!


----------



## el-bo (May 23, 2021)

Alex C said:


> Taste costs $3 but the patches costs $9?


Or maybe it's a really great $12 package


----------



## Teletone Audio (May 23, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Just purchased the multipack. Looking forward to trying it out. From the walkthrough, I see many of these patches as a solid foundation for a whole track.
> 
> The "Taste" has also introduced me to the wonderfully-sounding "Postcard Piano". I have to say that it's been quite a while since I was so intrigued by a certain piano library (I have a solid collection of virtual pianos, piano being my primary instrument). BTW, does anyone recall seeing "Postcard Piano" on a sale? P.S. I apologize for the slight OT.


Hi @TomislavEP - we currently have no plans for a sale any time soon BUT... you _can_ get 10% off Postcard Piano if you sign-up for our mailing list at the bottom of our site OR you could also get 15% off if you bundle Postcard Piano with our newly released synth *SCARBO*. FYI! Hope that helps.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 24, 2021)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hi @TomislavEP - we currently have no plans for a sale any time soon BUT... you _can_ get 10% off Postcard Piano if you sign-up for our mailing list at the bottom of our site OR you could also get 15% off if you bundle Postcard Piano with our newly released synth *SCARBO*. FYI! Hope that helps.


Thank you! I'll keep this in mind. "Postcard Piano" will certainly remain on my radar.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 24, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Great deal for sure but feels a little bit rushed to me in some cases.
> 
> There are Multis like "Phillips Guitars" with six loaded Instruments using about 1GB of Ram. Three instruments are muted and two barely audible. The last instrument is the main instrument. They could have used some mod- and delay-effects from kontakt to get mostly the same result and save 800MB of Ram. Not important for me personally but maybe for some laptop-owners or to get a clearer look.
> 
> Its gripe on a very high level - I know


Same issue in LAMP. All kinds of great multis but on many there are many Kontakt instances that are either muted or so low they contribute nothing to the sound. 

I even found one that only had a low boom at 20 Hz and below that went on for 20 sec after I lifted the key. 20 sec of blasting 20hz. I thought my EQ display was in error until I went through the multi and found the offending nki. Nothing else on it. Crazy. In my book that's a waist of ram and audio headroom since it's inaudible yet takes up headroom space. 

I cleaned these things up and removed them, but seriously Ollie, this is the first time I've ever had to clean up a factory multi. It's like you brought multi's in from designers and included them without even checking to see if everything is used, or could be trimmed down. This should be done before the multis are released.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 24, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Thanks. Yeah, just dumping the new multi's into the original Taste muti folder works. I should tried that to start with.


So it's just new multis with no new samples? Seems like the expansion has sounds I haven't heard in the original taste pack, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 25, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> So it's just new multis with no new samples? Seems like the expansion has sounds I haven't heard in the original taste pack, but maybe I'm wrong.


There were instructions that you need to do batch re-save in kontakt. I did it. Took a lot of time but after everything is working.


----------



## joe l'indien (May 25, 2021)

In "pad and Textures" there's this beautiful Angel Pad multi that is cranking up the CPU so fast up to 100% with current voices figure in the 800s after just playing a few chord. 
it is making it impossible to use polyphonically on my laptop (which in return sounds like a jet liner with max fan use).
Are you experiencing the same?


----------



## davidson (May 25, 2021)

joe l'indien said:


> In "pad and Textures" there's this beautiful Angel Pad multi that is cranking up the CPU so fast up to 100% with current voices figure in the 800s after just playing a few chord.
> it is making it impossible to use polyphonically on my laptop (which in return sounds like a jet liner with max fan use).
> Are you experiencing the same?


Yep, confirmed. If you're playing chords, kiss your CPU goodbye 

The strings seem to have a huge release time, even long after there's no audible output.


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 25, 2021)

DAMNIT. 

I saw TASTE back whenever that was released, listened to the demos, went 'meh'....but ended up buying anyways, trying it and I'll be damned if it didn't inspire some new music. Go figure. 

Fast forward to now, I see this new multi pack, went 'meh, what the heck do I need that for?'; BOUGHT it anyways and AGAIN, IMMEDIATELY inspired. 

HA.

Nice job Oliver, and THANK YOU.


----------



## holywilly (May 25, 2021)

I wonder what’s the spec of @Audio Ollie ’s system for creating those awesome multis, most of the multis are cpu hungry, same with the grooves from LAMP.


----------



## zimm83 (May 25, 2021)

Best value. Total inspiration.Great.


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 25, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> DAMNIT.
> 
> I saw TASTE back whenever that was released, listened to the demos, went 'meh'....but ended up buying anyways, trying it and I'll be damned if it didn't inspire some new music. Go figure.
> 
> ...


Seriously? You didn’t like it?

I would have paid even more for it I love it.


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 25, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Seriously? You didn’t like it?
> 
> I would have paid even more for it I love it.


Huh? No, I loved it!


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 25, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Huh? No, I loved it!


Sorry for that I replied without checking the entire post. I checked it.


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 26, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Sorry for that I replied without checking the entire post. I checked it.


No worries - my humor escapes even me sometimes🤓


----------



## crossrootsdoc (May 26, 2021)

So I took a chance and applied the spring sale discount to taste multipack 001 at checkout. Got it for $6.30 so....thanks @Audio Ollie


----------



## lp59burst (May 26, 2021)

crossrootsdoc said:


> So I took a chance and applied the spring sale discount to taste multipack 001 at checkout. Got it for $6.30 so....thanks @Audio Ollie


Nice... I did the same thing after seeing the hint @Bman70 alluded to this post...  #245


----------



## X-Bassist (May 27, 2021)

joe l'indien said:


> In "pad and Textures" there's this beautiful Angel Pad multi that is cranking up the CPU so fast up to 100% with current voices figure in the 800s after just playing a few chord.
> it is making it impossible to use polyphonically on my laptop (which in return sounds like a jet liner with max fan use).
> Are you experiencing the same?


Keep in mind you can limit the max voice count. 800 seems crazy high.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 28, 2021)

Working on an ad, and the multipack is GOLD! Taste and the expansions is one of the best deal ever for what you get. Thanks a lot @Audio Ollie !!


----------



## joe l'indien (May 30, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Keep in mind you can limit the max voice count. 800 seems crazy high.


Absolutely, it is also possible to kill voices in the CPU overload tab in Engine settings though both options cause clicks and cuts to be heard on my Laptop


----------



## CGR (Jun 3, 2021)

Been having a play - the synth/pulse & string sounds are from TASTE:


----------



## Fleer (Jun 3, 2021)

So good, CGR!


----------



## CGR (Jun 3, 2021)

Fleer said:


> So good, CGR!


Thanks buddy


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 7, 2021)

CGR said:


> Been having a play - the synth/pulse & string sounds are from TASTE:



Love it! Where is the piano from?


----------



## CGR (Jun 7, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Love it! Where is the piano from?


Thanks - the piano is the VSL Bluthner Grand


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 9, 2021)

CGR said:


> Been having a play - the synth/pulse & string sounds are from TASTE:



Absolutely love this, gives me instant Scandiwegian high-concept sci-fi vibes. (Plus I've never tried the Blüthner in a track like this: sounds gorgeous!)


----------



## ookami (Jun 28, 2021)

The Multi Pack is an amazing Set of Sounds, unbelievably for this price, absolutely best Deal ever!!!
I have a strange hickup the patches with the Seq or Arp activated are not matching my host tempo, i double checked with other kontakt libraries they stay in synch, any suggestions how to fix this, I use kontakt 5.8.1 cubase 10.5 on a Ryzen 9


----------

